# Annals of the American Pulpit



## VirginiaHuguenot (Apr 16, 2005)

I obtained a copy of William Sprague's 1856 _Annals of the American Pulpit_ recently, specifically, the volume on American Presbyterians. It's an excellent compendium of biographical sketches. Most edifying reading!


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (May 1, 2005)

Here is a more complete citation for any who are interested:

_Annals of the American Pulpit, Vols. 3-4, The Presbyterians (also published as Annals of the American Presbyterian Pulpit, Vols. 1-2); Vol. 9 Dutch Reformed Associate, Associate Reformed, and Reformed Presbyterian_ (also published separately as _Annals of the American Reformed Dutch Pulpit and Annals of the American Associate, Associate Reformed, and Reformed Presbyterian Pulpit_), by William Sprague, (1860-1869).


----------



## JOwen (May 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VirginiaHuguenot_
> Here is a more complete citation for any who are interested:
> 
> _Annals of the American Pulpit, Vols. 3-4, The Presbyterians (also published as Annals of the American Presbyterian Pulpit, Vols. 1-2); Vol. 9 Dutch Reformed Associate, Associate Reformed, and Reformed Presbyterian_ (also published separately as _Annals of the American Reformed Dutch Pulpit and Annals of the American Associate, Associate Reformed, and Reformed Presbyterian Pulpit_), by William Sprague, (1860-1869).



Brother,

Where did you get it. Are there any left?

Kind regards,

Jerrold lewis


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (May 1, 2005)

I acquired it from a private seller and there are no further copies available. However, it may become available electronically in a future edition of the Encylopedia Puritannica. 

See this thread for further information.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Oct 16, 2005)

Today is the 210th anniversary of William Sprague's birth (October 16, 1795).


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Oct 24, 2005)

Sprague's Presbyterian _Annals_ are available through Solid Ground Christian Books.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Apr 12, 2007)

William Sprague, _Annals of the American Pulpit, Vol. I_ (Trinitarian Congregational)

William Sprague, _Annals of the American Pulpit, Vol. II_ (Trinitarian Congregational)

William Sprague, _Annals of the American Pulpit, Vol. III_ (Presbyterian)

William Sprague, _Annals of the American Pulpit, Vol. V_ (Episcopal)


----------

